

Why Italy was right to find Google guilty - bensummers
http://www.malcolmcoles.co.uk/blog/italy-was-right-to-find-google-guilty/

======
pbhjpbhj
It comes across to me as quite a vitriolic rant.

> _The post office is a private, push system - if I want you to receive
> something by post, I have to send it to you personally. No one knows what's
> in the letter until you open it._

Not true. Ever heard of junk mail? I get post from animal cruelty charities
that I don't want and it has pictures of abused animals on the outside.

> _Well, if someone made a dangerous product, they can be prosecuted. But we
> don't normally hold companies responsible for misuse of their products.

On the other hand, we do hold companies responsible for what they publish or
facilitate the publishing of if they are negligent.

Google runs a publishing platform. It doesn't send out individual videos in
boxes that were used to hit someone. It has ongoing control over that platform
in the way that the tissue-box and camera manufacturer do not._

So the writer is against common carrier protections for internet firms? The
camera makers, electricity suppliers, computer manufacturer were all also part
of the chain enabling the publication. YouTube is a tool.

Google made a mistake, if his claim to the 2 month delay is true, but the real
crime was that of the perpetrators of the bullying and of the creators of the
video.

